# What are some of the Little things your Husbands do that thrill you?



## OldTex (Nov 14, 2010)

Ladies would you please tell me what are some or all of the Little Things your husband does or does not do that makes you happy, And what would you like for him to do. This is from an Old Dog learning new tricks Thank You all


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

he will download wahtever music i want, no matter how hard it is to find, in a few cases about 10 years. he will let me be a sore winner. he will always ask if there is a video game or shoes or dress i want before he buys something for himself. oh and i totally hog the tv. he remembers my super complicated starbucks. he will remember that as of yesterday, i dont want to go to "that" walmart. if i am having a off day cooking he will still eat and say its the best. breakfast in bed. will watch chick filcks with me, he talks the entire time, and absolutly makes fun of everyone in the movie, still its nice he sitting next to me as we laugh.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

When I take a nap, he will come and cuddle with me and let me play with him for about five minutes, then let me sleep. 

In summer, before my nap, he will always make sure to turn on the air conditioner in the bedroom for me. 

At night, if he still wants to read, but I want to go to bed, he'll cuddle with me and let me play with him for about ten minutes and then let me sleep. 

When I am sick, he gets me water and medicine. I am his baby. 

When I have a skin rash, he will ask me for my leg and put on cream for me. Again, I am his baby. 

At the weekends, he'll take me to department stores and go window shopping with me. We don't need to buy anything, just walk around the stores and kill time. 

When we go out for tea or coffee, we will sit there and have good conversation, he will listen to me talk about this and that, and he will tell me his opinion, I learn a lot from him!

After a meal, he will always tell me that the meals are delicious. 

He tells me that I keep our place very neat and comfortable, it is a sweet home!

He always tells me that he is happy with me, I make him a happy man. I complete his life, he is happy!

He always tells me funny jokes and does silly things just to make me laugh!!!

Seeing him happy, I am happy, then I want to do many wonderful things to make him happy!!!

There are many small things, they always make me feel I am special in his heart.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MY husband has a very good temper, he doesn't yell or scream. 

He raised his voice to me three or four times in our 7 year relationship, and when he did raise his voice, it was my fault, I was not being a good woman. 

He never slams doors. 

He never lets me leave the room when I am angry. He never leaves me alone either. 

He never ignores me when I am upset. 

He never forces me to do anything, he always makes sure I am happy with it. 

We have been together for seven years, now we understand who we are and what we want. We seldom get upset with each other now. All the turbulence had gone, now we are just happy and peaceful every day.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My husband is in a creative field and has always been a creative person and our relationship, me in particular, has gotten the benefit of this.

The best things he does for me always take care, planning and patience as well as make me look like an idiot (you'd think this was bad but in actuality it makes me more grateful for being with such an amazing man). 

For example, he just got me a new wedding ring as I lost mine but I didn't know he already replaced it. We all baked sugar cookies yesterday as a family and he was creating a little box out of sugar cookie dough and I was making fun of him telling him he couldn't create normal cookies. Then he made little heart cookies and I was making fun of him more, telling him he was getting in touch with his feminine side.

I went outside to work on finishing up the Christmas decorations on our porch and when I came inside the cookies were all made and cleaned up and the cookie box he made had a cookie heart on top of it in a plate in the center of our kitchen table. 

I asked him if he was rubbing it in my face how Martha Stewart he was and he just laughed and went away. I think he knew curiosity would get the better of me and of course I started taking apart his creation and found the new wedding ring underneath the heart cookie in the cookie box.

Yeah, I was smiling like a total dork from ear to ear and bright red.

So, this is just one example but he does things like this all the time. Like will buy big boxes of my favorite candy (lemon heads) and then places jewelry inside and puts the box back together so that you'd never know it was opened.

I could go on and on and on.

My point is this, if you want to make your wife feel special only think about her when you're getting clever to make her happy. This type of happy comes from knowing that you cared enough to put so much thought into it and that you got everything right. It makes us feel so freaking special. Seriously, I bounce off walls for days after one of his stunts and I'm always shocked he can top things that seemed impossible to top..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

One of the things I especially love about my husband is how , when I get upset about something, short with someone- even him, antsy, pi**ed off, he rarely gets bent out of shape, but says something VERY FUNNY to help me see how rediculous I am being in the moment & we start laughing, sometimes so much I have to kiss him. In fact all of our kids seem to take after him, almost trying to get me riled up so they can laugh. I guess I am one of those people who are quite amusing when they are MAD. 

About 2 weeks ago while he was laying in bed upstairs, he heard me downstairs getting the kids ready for school & tells me later- that it reminded him of that Geico commercial -about the Therapist being an X-drill sargent. YouTube - R. Lee Ermey GEICO Commercial - Therapist Sarge Today he told me I needed valium after coming out of the grocery store -he thought I scared the lady at the checkout when I asked why something was not on sale. This is not making me sound very 'nice" I realize. His ability to make amusement out of my nastier moments is something that I simply must SMILE about. 


*I love when he *kisses me every morning before leaving for work.
*I love that he *wraps his arms around me as soon as he gets through the door after work, kisses me again, asks how my day was,
*I love that he *wants me to go with him- even just for a drive to pick up kids, go to the store.
*I love that he *wants my company even when he is working in the garage, or doing projects.
*I love that he *enjoys watching movies with me & when I lay my head on his lap, he runs his fingers through my hair.
*I love that he *reaches for me in the middle of the night just to hold me while we sleep.
* I love that he *helps the kids with their homework.
* I love that he *never lets a day pass without saying "I love you".
* I love that he *never leaves me if I am upset, but stays until we resolve. 
*I love that he *is trying to flirt more with me, knowing it is something I heavily enjoy.
* I love that he *will go to Concerts with me even if he is not crazy about the band. 

So very many things to love, these are the little everyday things that come to mind & can make all the difference in the world. 

Something that* thrills *me, when after working 16 hours straight , he comes home & still wants to make love. It wasn't something I was expecting, so it was thrilling -for me.


----------



## OldTex (Nov 14, 2010)

All foour of you Ladies are wonerful. I can understand why yu get so much attention from your Husbands. They are Lucky men, and you 4 are lucky ladies. I have read a lot of posts from all of you, You each have a somewhat different viewpoint on some things But you have one goal. To make your marraige the most wonderful marrige that you can have. I admire each of you. Thank you, you made me smile, you made me laugh and you made me THINK. Quick update from other thread. Wife and I took our Little Man to PetSmart and bought Him a Kitten. Several months age maybe even a year. My wife said she wanted to get our Son a Kitten. I said Hell no no cats in the house. Yes I know the biggest fool in the biggest state. Well tonight we got him one and I could tell my wife was as excited as he was. I looked at her and asked why didn't you tell me you wanted one also. She said if I wasn' going to get him one She wasn't going to push it. I took them both back to her Mom's and we set everything up. As we were walking down the hall I had an impulse to kiss her. Well it remended me of being a teenager and making out in her parents house. Damn should have bought that kitten a long time ago. We have a date this Wednesay. Home cooked dinner at our Home. Low lights a lot of candles. Some nice wine. After dinner a nice hot bubble bath. No lights a lot of candles, Her favorite robe ( warmed in Dryer) No talking about our problems. Thank you Ladies you are special


----------



## OldTex (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry about the spelling I'm still a little giddy


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

that is wonderful news. :smthumbup:

keeping my fingers crossed for you. happy wednesday:smthumbup:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww I was holding back romantic tears when reading your post. I'm so happy you recognized that sometimes your wife will be asking you without asking. Women are tricky as we often don't know how to ask our men directly and will instead test them, expect them to know what's important to us. Wishing you the best! Your wife is a lucky woman, as is the kitten for its new, happy home!


----------



## Randall (Nov 11, 2010)

This truly is an awesome post. You ladies are great!!

lol I laughed hard about the cookie/ring story Trenton =)


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

In a way my Dear Hubby is a lot like Simply Anon's hubby, but in a more Jimmy Buffett kinda way. He's an introvert and SUPER easy-going, meaning that there is very little on this planet that really "bothers" him...he'll go with the flow because in the end who really cares? Not him. He says "Hey if it makes you happy, go for it cuz it's 6 of one/half dozen of the other to me." 

So what does he do that thrills me? heh heh 

My Dear Hubby is one of the smartest men I know. I LOVE that he piques my interest by being smart. And he treats me like he expects me to be just as smart as he is. 

My Dear Hubby has this smile when he sees me (like across the room, walking toward him, etc.) that's the "I get to take her HOME!" smile. I LOVE that look. 

My Dear Hubby thinks a lot. He is an INTP/J by nature, so he analyzes and sees lots of possibilities how it "should be." LOL! But he challenges my mind with all his thinking and it's not mono-syllabic verbiage either! If you can't follow doctorate-level Logic, better study up! 

My Dear Hubby plays games, and I don't mean that "fitness testing" kind of thing but rather he is a gamer. He likes strategy games and knows all the formulas from elistjerks.com by heart! :lol: But not everything is calculating--he lets out his playful side in the games. 

My Dear Hubby loves to cook and it's like having a gourmet chef at home. I love to eat. We are the perfect team. 

My Dear Hubby gets the coffee pot ready every night before he goes to bed, so when I wake up in the morning and I'm blurry-eyed I can just push a button. Every morning I know he loves me. 

My Dear Hubby wants to do EVERYTHING with me. Now to some I could see how that would sound smothery but I mean that we just *like* each other enough that we really enjoy "hanging out" with each other. 

My Dear Hubby is WICKED FUNNY but in the quietest, slickest way possible. I'm not positive if anyone else even knows that he's so funny! For example, when we are at the most sacred part of a wedding ceremony, he'll crack a joke under his breath, just loud enough for me to hear, that is HILARIOUS! Then the pastor says, "Is there any reason why these two should not be joined together?" and I *burst *out laughing! Yeah--like that. :rofl: 

My Dear Hubby likes to touch me. Here's the fact--I am not a thin, wisp of a woman nor am I a whippersnapper! But I can tell...my Dear Hubby loves to hold my hand, touch my arm, stroke my hair, cuddle, and just keep in touch! Yep that thrills me. 

My Dear Hubby is sentimental. Okay not in the way that I am--that's different. I'm a romantic, girly type--he listens to beautiful music and is quietly moved by it. We both love those old movies (like "An Affair to Remember" or "Casablanca") or those old romantic songs and share that--yet in different ways. 

My Dear Hubby looks like a cuddly, average, middle-aged guy but under his Clark Kent-disguise he is a SUPER Sexy Man!


----------



## Phoebe Hutchison Author (Nov 25, 2010)

Great question. The biggest 'leg crosser' for women is feeling resentful towards their spouse. So communicating well (and arguing effectively), it seems, is a huge part of foreplay. A woman is a very intricate being, with so many possible 'turn on'. Most of the women I spoke with told me intimate details about their sex lives. They said that a clean/showered man, is more of a turn on. Some women liked dirty talk, others liked dirty dancing, strip teases, mood lighting, and romantic DVD's. Some women talked about fruits, ice-cubes, and in my book I mention: baby oil (all over the body) on a hot night, toys for the bedroom, changing things around - from quickie to marathon, but soooo many women actually become aroused watching their man do the dishes! That little bit of help in the house, goes a long way in the bedroom. Women need quiet time, time for thier own hobbies (as do men) for them to feel 'alive' and passionate, which leads to great sexual encounters with their spouses. Men who listen, care, assist and work as part of a team have a far more increased chance of satisfying their wives 

Have a great day, Phoebe Hutchison
www.honeymoonersforever.com.au


----------



## Amberwaves (Nov 26, 2010)

It does seem to be the little things like fixing meals, cleaning up the kitchen when I'm tired or don't feel well.
He'll come up to me in the middle of the day and give me a big hug and kiss.
Taking the kids when I need 'me time'.
Cuddling with me first thing in the morning. I love waking up in his arms and going to sleep too, it's a delicious thing.
He is a good-natured and calm person which I like.
He will bring me home gifts. The other day he bought me a purse that I liked.
Little things like I know he is thinking of me, doing things around the home that he knows I like (I try to do the same). He is a very thoughtful and kind-hearted person.


----------

